# Alter Rechner Xubuntu läuft ned gescheit



## Genderman2 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich hab hier einen "alten" Rechner auf dem XFCE eigentlich laufen sollte. Das alte hab ich desshalb in "" geschrieben weil der eigentlich doch garnicht so alt ist wenn man hier hört was auf was andere Xubuntu zum laufen bringen... naja also es ist ein 2.8 GHz Celeron mit 1GB arbeitsspeicher. das sollte doch eigentlich laufen oder mache ich was falsche in der einstellung?


----------



## zerix (7. Juli 2011)

*Alter Rechner Xubuntu läuft ned ges ...*

Hallo,

es sollte laufen. Ob du was falsch gemacht hast kann dir niemand sagen, wenn du nicht sagst was passiert bzw was nicht passiert. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Genderman2 (29. Juli 2011)

naja es ist halt so wie wenn ich vista auf n 386 installieren will XD naja n bissel übertrieben aber halt immer am stocken aber ich glaube ich werde es mal mit der alternate cd und fluxbox probieren damit solltes schon laufen hatte da gute erfahrungen mit mit der jetzigen version aber mal schauen


----------



## genodeftest (2. August 2011)

Hast du eine onboard-Grafik von Intel? Welchen Grafikkartentreiber hast du installiert?
welche Version von Xubuntu hast du installiert?
Hast du schon mal Memtest (aus dem Boot-Menü) über deinen Arbeitsspeicher laufen lassen?


----------

